

OpenTok on WebRTC - sreeix
http://www.tokbox.com/blog/mantis-next-generation-cloud-technology-for-webrtc/

======
ymn_ayk
I don't understand one thing. Say there is 10 people in the session. Do I get
all other 9 people's streams as only one pear? Anyway it's seems very
interesting.

